# Fume Hoods for Sale?



## johnboyrox (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.purplewave.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?111011/category/LABORATORY-EQUIPMENT

These aren't too far down the road from me. Anyone have any opinions as to their usefulness? See any redflags?

(Feel welcome to bid yourself if you are interested. They're not mine.)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 7, 2011)

If you plan on using any chemicals in it, NEVER buy a fume hood that is constructed of metal of any sort, including stainless steel.


----------



## johnboyrox (Oct 8, 2011)

Makes sense. I thought the one in the middle said it was made from Asbestos panels, but it looks like there's painted metal skins inside as well.


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Aug 20, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> If you plan on using any chemicals in it, NEVER buy a fume hood that is constructed of metal of any sort, including stainless steel.


Is there any coating(s) that I can easily apply to a SS restaurant hood that I got for free so I can use it, or should I just save the trouble and keep it for a furnace hood?


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't waste your time trying to teach a pig to sing. In spite of your best attempts, coated stainless will corrode, somewhere. At best, you'll buy more time, but the hood will pay the price of being used improperly. If you have need for a hood that won't corrode under normal circumstances (like for a melting furnace, as you suggested), use the stainless hood for that purpose. 

GSP said it best. Metallic hoods have no place in the refinery, if they are exposed to acids. 

Harold


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll keep the hood for the furnace, and build a proper fume cabinet with the money I save by not paying a voice coach. :wink: Thanks!


----------

